# Von Telekom(1000) zu Arcor(6000)..



## MasterLutz (3. Oktober 2005)

Also..
Ich bin zurzeit bei Telekom und hab dsl 1000.
Ich will aber zu Arcor dsl 6000 wechseln.
Hab ein Modem(mit router).
ALso ich wollt euch fragen ob ich dieses Modem mit integriertem Router behalten kann?
Oder muss ich ein neues holen?


----------



## Java/CppProgrammer (3. Oktober 2005)

Ja sollte gehen. Die Zugangsdaten von Arcor kannst du ja im Interface des Routers eingeben.


----------



## MasterLutz (3. Oktober 2005)

Danke für die Antwort, aber bist du dir da sicher..weil du geschrieben hast "sollte"
Im Menü des Routers steht überall Telekom und solche Sachen?!
Und der Router ist von Telekom.(Teledat Router 630)


----------



## Andreas Späth (3. Oktober 2005)

Bei den "Telekom" DSL Routern die ich bisher gesehen habe, kannst du auch Daten von anderen Anbietern eintragen, dafür sollte es irgendwo einen Button oder einen Haken geben.
Gibt es bei Arcor nicht auch einen Router umsonst dazu beim Wechsel ?


----------



## brel (17. Oktober 2005)

Bin auch gewechselt, (zu 3000 allerdings, aber das dürfte egal sein) es hat keine Probleme mit dem Router gegeben. Die Zugangsdaten von Arcor ins Interface, klappte tadellos.
Gruß
brel


----------

